# What is the most economical way to setup an online store?



## IHeartYouDesign (Jul 6, 2010)

What is the most economical way to set up online store? I have a free one now, just doesn't give me many options. 
Also, if i'm only selling online, do I need a seller's permit?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

IHeartYouDesign said:


> What is the most economical way to set up online store? I have a free one now, just doesn't give me many options.
> Also, if i'm only selling online, do I need a seller's permit?


Assuming you already have the t-shirts, one of the most economical ways would be to setup a store at Storenvy - Social Shopping Community & Free Online Stores

You would need to check with your local chamber of commerce or state agency to seem if you need a sellers permit. If you're going to be selling, you usually need some type of license that is registered with the state so you can record and report your sales taxes.


----------



## GKCLOTHING (Sep 14, 2010)

setting up a paypal.com account and using bigcartel.com is a great solution. This is how I started.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

do you want to have your own store or sell your t-shirts online through a place like etsy?


----------



## lookitsash (Sep 24, 2010)

hi, if you have any programming skills (or know a friend who can help you out), that always works out best for specialized functionality. a lot of free carts out there are made to be generic to handle most people, but if you want to start standing out (eg. like special incentive programs for your customers or outside-the-box coupon ideas), you will need to start tweaking the code (or just write your own cart, its really not that hard).

then its just a matter of getting hosting (godaddy even offers free hosting when you buy a domain if you cant afford a monthy cost right now)


----------

